# spillatrice, pinzatrice, cucitrice, graffettatrice



## mauro63

Ciao , volevo chiedervi qual è la forma piú usata, spillatrice o cucitrice?. 

Grazie.


----------



## acidqueen

*spillatrice*, assolutamente! e quelle che infili dentro e che spilli (verbo *spillare*) sul foglio sono le *graffette*


----------



## Necsus

Secondo Google Fight  risulterebbe nettamente più usato _cucitrice_ (99.600) rispetto a _spillatrice_ (31.200). A me devo dire che capita di sentirli e usarli indifferentemente.


----------



## housecameron

Per la cronaca, non ho mai sentito il termine _spillatrice._



> De Mauro
> spillatrice
> TS tecn., attrezzo per unire fogli con punti metallici; cucitrice


 
Per me esiste solo la _cucitrice._


----------



## MünchnerFax

_Spillatrice _quasi mai sentito nemmeno io.
Però ho sentito dire (raramente) _cambrettatrice_ e (molto spesso) _pinzatrice. _Anzi, direi che quest'ultimo termine se la gioca bene come popolarità con _cucitrice_. Smentitemi se sbaglio.


----------



## housecameron

Sì MuenchnerFax, confermo _pinzatrice (_anzi, credo di usare ancora di più questo termine)


----------



## ToscanoNYC

Io non ho mai sentito _pinzatrice_.  _Cucitrice_ l'ho sempre usato come sinonimo di macchina da cucire.  Per indicare l'attrezzo che unisce fogli con punti metallici uso soltanto _spillatrice_.
Il De Mauro riporta tutte e tre, con una leggera diffenza: indica _spillatrice_ come termine tecnico-specialistico, e le altre due come "comuni".


----------



## Angel.Aura

Mi unisco a ToscanoNYC e acidqueen.
Spillatrice, spillare.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Bene, allora si profila forse una disomogeneità geografica?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ma no, MF... forse però è ora che torni all'ovile (leggi Italia) per sistemare un po' la faccenda dei dialetti!


----------



## ToscanoNYC

Dimenticavo...esiste un altro verbo per indicare la stessa azione: graffettare.


----------



## rocamadour

Ciao a tutti! 
Il mio contributo:
usato: indifferentemente *graffettarice* e *pinzatrice*
sentito: *cucitrice*
mai sentito: *spillatrice*


----------



## Amada

Come Toscano, anche io la chiamo spillatrice. La mia provenienza è meridionale. 
A me cucitrice mi richiama la sartoria, pinzatrice non l'ho mai sentito, e graffettatrice mi sembra di derivazione francese.


----------



## tie-break

Anch'io uso indifferentemente graffettatrice e pinzatrice.




Amada said:


> e graffettatrice mi sembra di derivazione francese.


 
Non penso : francese - _agrafeuse_


----------



## Amada

tie-break said:


> Anch'io uso indifferentemente graffettatrice e pinzatrice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non penso : francese - _agrafeuse_


 
_"Graffa" deriverebbe dal longobardo, dunque mi correggo: origine germanica._


----------



## Silvia10975

Quindi pare che *spillatrice* si usi al centro (sud?) e *cucitrice* (più altre) al nord. In effetti anche io la conosco come spillatrice, ma, mentre cucitrice non mi suona affatto male (diciamo che qui si usa meno, ma è conosciuta), le altre non mi pare di averle sentite (_cambrettatrice_ / _pinzatrice). _Quindi sì, 





MünchnerFax said:


> … si profila forse una disomogeneità geografica?


----------



## furs

Mi pare che s10975 abbia inquadrato la situazione. Anch'io -- nel Nord Italia -- uso cucitrice o (piu' raramente) pinzatrice. Quasi mai le altre varianti.


----------



## fabiog_1981

Io l'ho sempre chiamata pinzatrice. Anche in ufficio da me la chiamano tutti così.
Anzi proprio oggi me ne han portata una nuova, domani vedo cosa c'è scritto sulla scatola.


----------



## fabiog_1981

fabiog_1981 said:


> Io l'ho sempre chiamata pinzatrice. Anche in ufficio da me la chiamano tutti così.
> Anzi proprio oggi me ne han portata una nuova, domani vedo cosa c'è scritto sulla scatola.


cucitrice a pinza.


----------



## saltapicchio

Che io ricordi l'ho sempre chiamata "pinzatrice".


----------



## gabrigabri

Anche io, TO, la chiamo sempre pinzatrice.


----------



## SunDraw

Curiosità neurofisiofunzionalanatomica... :
*nella mente* mi dico "graffettatrice", dal momento che i caratteristici "punti [metallici]" io non li chiamo che, l'ammetto, "graffette".

(PS: senza nemmeno scomodare a rammentare poi quel termine specifico per i chiodi a U, che pure esiste, ma perché quelli non hanno la funzione di ripiegarsi a chiudere come invece questi "grappini" qui);
(Mmh, grappino... spillare... )

dopodiché *se devo farmela passare* da qualcuno è molto più facile che gli dica "cucitrice", perché più svelto ed orecchiabile;

ma *se dovessi scrivere*... ci penserò: di fatto "cucitrice" assomiglia un po' troppo alla "macchina per cucire" (per antonomasia) le stoffe.

Qui in cassetto, nella sua scatola:
_*Pinza cucitrice* per punti passo ##_ (che non è affatto male)
_Stapling plier for staples ##_
_Pince agrafeuse pour agrafes ##_
_Tenaza grapadora para grapas ##_

PS spillatrice mi sa di sparachiodi ma anche no (però non lo uso).
PPSS per l'attrezzo che, per chi sa usarlo..., aiuta poi a *cavare* quelle maledette graffette dai documenti ci risentiamo .


----------



## Mariano50

Una curiosità linguistica!
In sardo esiste un verbo "spillai" che, nel parlato cagliaritano, viene spesso italianizzato in "spillare": svuotare le tasche a una persona fino all'ultimo centesimo (per es. giocando a carte o in una scomessa).
Quindi, una spillatrice....
Ciao!


----------



## rocamadour

SunDraw said:


> (Mmh, grappino... spillare... )


 


... In quanto all'attrezzo per togliere le graffette io ho sentito dire *(pinza) toglipunti*


----------



## Montesacro

Mi stupisco sempre quando qualcuno afferma di non avere mai sentito questo o quel sinonimo… 
È così raro che una persona che abita nella città X abbia contatti lavorativi con chi abita nella lontana Y oppure a Z ? (parlo di lavoro perché associo l’oggetto di cui stiamo dibattendo il nome prevalentemente a quest’ambito).
Ho sentito tutti i sinonimi citati anche se, come del resto il 99% dei romani, dico solo ed esclusivamente spillatrice.
A casa mia una spillatrice lega dei fogli assieme con dei _punti_; sempre a casa mia l’aggeggio che serve a rimuovere i punti si chiama semplicemente _coso. _


----------



## gabrigabri

Io le capisco tutte, soprattutto con il contesto adatto.
A Torino mi sembra di aver sentito sempre e solo "pinzatrice" (per pinzare dei fogli).

Le altre mi fanno pensare piuttosto a cose tecniche (quelle per esempio per foderare le sedie).


----------



## la italianilla

Ciao a tutti! 
In Toscana va "spillatrice".
Però per curiosità ho controllato nella confezione dell'oggetto "indagato" e c'è scritto "pinzatrice"!
Per quanto riguarda "cucitrice", devo dire che l'avrei "pensata" come macchina per cucire vestiti ecc.


----------



## Colei che...

Questo topic è interessante. Io (provenienza: Lazio), l'ho sempre chiamata "spillatrice"... Qualcuno dalle mie parti la chiama "pinzatrice", ma io ho sempre pensato si trattasse di una forma dialettale!
E adesso mi chiedo: come si chiama l'oggetto per togliere le graffette?

Edit: vedo solo ora che rocamadour ha proposto: (pinza) toglipunti. Si chiama così?


----------



## housecameron

Montesacro said:


> Mi stupisco sempre quando qualcuno afferma di non avere mai sentito questo o quel sinonimo…
> È così raro che una persona che abita nella città X abbia contatti lavorativi con chi abita nella lontana Y oppure a Z ?


 
No, non è raro, ma normalmente le conversazioni non vertono su spillatrici, pinzatrici, cucitrici, graffettatrici....
Spillatrice (ripeto, mai sentito prima) mi dà l'idea di un arnese che toglie e non che mette. Lo vedrei bene come sinonimo di levapunti.


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Sono di Firenze e lavoro da più di 20 anni.
Ho cambiato vari uffici, quindi sono stata a contatto con decine di colleghi.
Direi che l'ho sempre sentita chiamare da tutti *spillatrice.*
Quelli che ci si mettono dentro per "spillare" sono chiamati in linea di massima *punti*, ma c'è anche chi li chiama *graffette.*

Quello per togliere i punti è stata sempre chiamato *levapunti*, che io mi ricordi (fatta eccezione per una ex-collega di bologna, che aveva un linguaggio tutto suo. Ad esempio quelle cartelline traparenti aperte su due lati le chiamava "carpette").

Diverso è il discorso di quell'utilissima macchinetta che fora i fogli per poterli inserire nei raccoglitori ad anelli: nessuno sa mai come chiamarla!
Nei cataloghi dei fornitori viene chiamata perforatore, ma nessuno che io conosca l'ha mai chiamata così....
Se si vuole essere fini si dice "la macchinetta per fare i buchi", altrimenti c'è tutta una serie di varianti più o meno scherzose.


----------



## furs

Ad esempio quelle cartelline traparenti aperte su due lati le chiamava "carpette".

Ma si chiamano carpette!!!


----------



## SunDraw

housecameron said:


> Spillatrice (ripeto, mai sentito prima) mi dà l'idea di un arnese che toglie e non che mette. Lo vedrei bene come sinonimo di levapunti.


GRAZIE hc! Non avevo assolutamente il coraggio di riferirlo: ma chiedendo qui in giro... a un "passami la "spillatrice" mi son trovato (100% dei test...) in mano la levapunti non la cucitrice!
L'altra macchinetta la trovo scritta "perforatrice", ma posso confermare che "l'affare per bucare i fogli" è d'uso...


Lucy Van Pelt said:


> Se si vuole essere fini si dice "la macchinetta per fare i buchi", altrimenti c'è tutta una serie di varianti più o meno scherzose.


Per il bene della scienza... qualche esempio?


----------



## Colei che...

Beh, se può servire a qualcosa, la "macchinetta per fare i buchi" da noi la si chiama semplicemente "bucatrice".


----------



## valy822

Qui a Napoli non ho mai sentito altro che "spillatrice".


----------



## ToscanoNYC

Anch'io ho voluto fare un piccolo sondaggio (non scientifico ).  Qui a New York collaboro come volontario a un'associazione culturale, i cui dipendenti e volontari provengono da ogni parte d'Italia (un microcosmo italiano, con leggera prevalenza meridionale).  Mostrando l'oggetto in questione, ho chiesto a una trentina di persone come lo chiamassero (una persona alla volta, in modo che non si influenzassero a vicenda).  
Risultato:  
Due piemontesi: pinzatrice.
Quattro lombardi: pinzatrice.
Tre veneti: pinzatrice.
Un genovese: pinzatrice.
Un modenese: graffettatrice. 
Due toscani (più il sottoscritto): spillatrice.
Un anconetano: spillatrice
Tre romani: spillatrice
Un altro romano: cucitrice
Quattro campani: spillatrice
Quattro altri campani: cucitrice
Un abruzzese: spillatrice
Tre pugliesi: spillatrice
Tre calabresi: spillatrice
Quattro siciliani: spillatrice
Due siciliani: cucitrice
Quasi tutti conoscevano anche alcuni dei termini alternativi, soprattutto perché l'avevano sentito usare dagli altri colleghi (io, al contrario, conoscevo solo spillatrice).


----------



## rocamadour

Beh, direi che ToscanoNYC ha fatto un ottimo lavoro!  
La sua indagine sul "gruppo campione" che aveva sottomano, oltre a dare un utile e interessante contributo, sembra sintetizzare e confermare la _geografia_ dei i dati che avevamo raccolto.


----------



## l'amore

secondo me ''cucitrice a pinza'' è la forma più usata e più sentita.


----------



## Nicuzza22

Ciao,
Io, siciliana, la chiamo  cucitrice o al massimo pinzatrice visto che "pinza" i punti, non le graffette ( per me sono quelle a tipo chiocciolina che legano insieme più fogli). Spillatrice non l'avevo mai sentito ma mi fa pensare all'aggeggio per la birra.... Dico anche "levapunti" e "fabuchi" per la perforatrice... Uso anche io carpette, ma ero certa fosse esclusivamente un regionalismo siciliano, fuori da un contesto familiare le chiamo cartelline....


----------



## Lady Lisa

Secondo me il termine in questione varia da regione a regione. In Veneto diciamo "cucitrice", mentre alcuni ragazzi toscani che ho conosciuto dicevano "spillatrice". Qualche mio insegnante non veneto diceva invece "pinzatrice" quindi secondo me vanno tutti bene.


----------



## valelarossa

li ho sentiti tutti, cucitrice è un po' brutto, secondo me qui in campania si usa maggiormente "spillatrice"


----------



## marco.cur

Io ho sempre sentito cucitrice, a volte anche pinzatrice, da noi in ufficio chi vuole se la prende, per cui non la chiamiamo mai. Spillatrice non l'ho mai sentita; comunque cercando sul web mi pare che per spillatrice si intenda quela macchinetta che spara i punti metallici sul legno.


----------



## pash

Ciao a tutti sono nuova da queste parti...comunque volevo dire in merito all'argomento di cui sopra, che: *graffettatrice* non esiste, *cucitrice* si riferisce a una donna che esegue lavori di cucito, *spillatrice* è colei che è addetta alla spillatura (della birra ad esempio),*pinzatrice* è lo strumento usato negli uffici per unire i fogli con punti metallici...


----------



## ursu-lab

In generale sono tutti corretti. Io personalmente uso:
(Dal Garzanti)
spillatrice (usato, per quanto ne so, sia a Roma che al Nord)
_s. f_. strumento mediante il quale si cuciono insieme fogli o altri elementi con punti metallici.

e i punti metallici li chiamo:
graffa o grappa
*3* fermaglio per tenere uniti dei fogli; grappa. DIM. _graffetta_.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

pash said:


> *cucitrice* si riferisce a una donna che esegue lavori di cucito, *spillatrice* è colei che è addetta alla spillatura (della birra ad esempio)



Non sarei così assiomatico/a se fossi in te (a meno che l'enciclopedia Treccani ha torto e tu hai ragione..)



> *cucitrice* s. f. [der. di _cucire_]. – *1.* Macchina, generalm. per uso industriale, che serve a unire in maniera stabile due o più lembi di tessuti, pellami, materiali plastici, ecc., i quali vengono fatti avanzare da un apposito congegno dopo ogni punto, e trapassati con un filo di spessore e materiale vario, passante per la cruna di un ago e da questo portato a formare cappî con l’ausilio di un gancio (detto _crochet_) sottostante al piano di lavoro; i punti possono anche essere formati da due fili, uno superiore portato dall’ago in moto alterno verticale e uno inferiore, avvolto su un piccolo rocchetto alloggiato in una navetta o spoletta, in moto alterno orizzontale. *In legatoria, c. (per fogli), macchina per la cucitura, a filo di refe o a punti metallici, dei quaderni che compongono un libro. È chiamata cucitrice anche una piccola macchinetta, detta anche spillatrice, usata per analoghi fini, spec. negli uffici, a funzionamento manuale e a punto metallico.* *2.* Donna che esegue lavori di cucito: _c. in_ (o _di_) _bianco_, donna che cuce biancheria.


----------



## magosil79

Interessante!
Non avevo mai sentito la parola _spillatrice_, e se l'avessi sentita avrei pensato a qualcosa che serve per spillare (da una botte per es.). Io ho sempre usato _graffettatrice_ in famiglia, _pinzatrice_ in ufficio ed ero al corrente della parola _cucitrice_. Per inciso lo Zanichelli non riporta la voce _graffettatrice. _
Sempre lo Zanichelli riporta _levapunti _come maschile, _il levapunti_, ma io ho sempre sentito _la levapunti_ (probabilmente sottintendendo _la pinza levapunti_). In ufficio chiamavamo questo oggetto anche '_spinzatrice'_ (o affettuosamente _'la spinza'_) dal momento che svolge la funzione opposta a quella della _pinzatrice_.
Per Sevillista: anche lo Spagnolo non scherza in quanto a nomi per la pinzatrice, ne ho trovati più di quattro in Wikipedia, dopo tutto la lingua italiana e quella spagnola sono sorelle


----------



## serix

Al sud ho sempre sentito dire "spillatrice", in Piemonte, per la prima volta, ho sentito la parola "pinzatrice".
Io escluderei "cucitrice": mio padre chiama così la macchina che cuce con il filo i sedicesimi dei libri, però in google appaiono tante immagini di "cucitrice a pinza"
Ma le graffette non sono dei fermagli metallici per tenere uniti più fogli di carta, applicate manualmente?


----------



## robcat

Io ho sempre sentito e detto la parola "grappatrice" dalle mie parti (zona sud delle Marche).
I punti coerentemente vengono chiamati "grappette", distinguendoli dalle "grappe", più grandi e usate dai tappezzieri, ad esempio.
Ad ogni modo ho trovato anche un articolo di repubblica su tale argomento intitolato "geografia della cucitrice"


----------



## infinite sadness

In Sicilia gli anziani la chiamano cucitrice mentre i più giovani spillatrice, quindi più che di una questione di geografia potrebbe trattarsi di una questione generazionale?


----------



## giginho

saltapicchio said:


> Che io ricordi l'ho sempre chiamata "pinzatrice".



Anche io, pinzatrice, rarissimamente cucitrice, mai le altre varianti!


----------

